# Lunar Announcement



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

An announcement about the Lunar management buy-out is now on their website here:-

http://www.lunarcaravans.com/news.php?id=43

Harvey


----------



## 108509 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Lunar motorhomes*

Hi. I am new to the forum and was considering buying a Lunar 786 to go fulltiming, is this now a good idea.Is it a good idea to buy a British MH anyway for this purpose.Any advice appreciated.
Rob.


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Harvey ,
I wonder how long for?
Andrew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Lunar motorhomes*



roblockey said:


> Hi. I am new to the forum and was considering buying a Lunar 786 to go fulltiming, is this now a good idea.Is it a good idea to buy a British MH anyway for this purpose.Any advice appreciated.
> Rob.


Hi

I see no reason why buying a Lunar now that the firn is owned by the management would be any different to buying a Lunar when the firm was part of a large conglomerate.

As for fulltiming in a Lunar, why not? The difficulty however may arise if you need parts for the Lunar when you are overseas. Many parts - such as a Fiamma pump, Thetford toilet, Dometic aircon etc - all these have overseas service agents. If - heaven forbid - you needed something like a new locker door etc etc then this would either have to wait until you return to the UK or be posted to you for an overseas dealer to fit.

Saying all that, my Swift will be going to warmer climes and staying there for some considerable time.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Lunar motorhomes*



roblockey said:


> Hi. I am new to the forum and was considering buying a Lunar 786 to go fulltiming, is this now a good idea.Is it a good idea to buy a British MH anyway for this purpose.Any advice appreciated.
> Rob.


Rob,

If you are interested in a Lunar I can recommend Dick Lane Motorhomes near Leeds/Bradford.

If you contact Stephen Buckley the MD you will get a first class service.

[email protected]

Their website is well out of date but don't let that put you off.

Don


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I wish them well and hope they suceed - started our wandering life in an ancient Lunar Moonbeam caravan, and had many happy times in it. I'm not particularly nationalistic (ie two German cars in the family, and loads of Jap/Chinese/Korean electrical stuff) but I do like British motorhomes and caravans. They just seem to suit our (ie mine and Mrs M's) way of life better than the invaders.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob


> Hi. I am new to the forum and was considering buying a Lunar 786 to go fulltiming, is this now a good idea.Is it a good idea to buy a British MH anyway for this purpose.Any advice appreciated.


My Lunar (2005 model) was built in Belgium and when I had problems with it (and there were a few) The technical bods in Preston had NEVER seen a Lunar Champ. They were shipped directly to the dealer from the manufacturer. I had a problem with the oven and they offered to send a Carver service engineer to my house to fix it. When I told them the oven was NOT a Carver unit there was a deadly silence!
So maybe not quite the British motorhome you may have thought with most spares coming from the now defunct manufacturer. 
Some appliances are/will be Truma, Fiamm, Thetford etc. but some will/may be European? bits.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

If you read what they say on the website, they are continuing manufacture of the British built models which are the 'Star' range.

They say something to the effect that there will be a forthcoming announcement about those previous models which were imported.

Harvey


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Harvey
Sorry, I missed the comments on their news report, which are not crystal clear on a brief scan of the page, that some of the MH's are made in UK. Although this was very clear


> The company also imports touring caravans and motor homes from its sister companies and will shortly be making announcements with respects to its plans for these brands for the future.


Note to self, must read more carefully     
Dennis


----------



## 108509 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Lunar motorhomes*



Don Madge said:


> roblockey said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I am new to the forum and was considering buying a Lunar 786 to go fulltiming, is this now a good idea.Is it a good idea to buy a British MH anyway for this purpose.Any advice appreciated.
> ...


Thanks for all the replies i suppose you pay your money and take your choice.i saw the Lunar at the NEC and was really impressed with it.


----------

